# Pump sealant?



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all

I fitted a new ULKA pump to a Classic the other and reused the brass arm which screws to the pump outlet.

The pump itself is working very well indeed, but water seems to be escaping from the outlet/brass arm. I can only imagine that I need some kind of sealant to ensure nothing escapes. Can anyone suggest what I should use for this? Or am I just not tightening hard enough?


----------

